# Buckeye Pots



## myingling (Jan 24, 2015)

Stabilized dyed copper Pots some of the buckeye burl I got from Cliff ,,yea I know their green that's the only stabilizing resin I had on hand LOL,,have more coming to do some clear ones

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## fredito (Jan 24, 2015)

The green and cooper is a nice look, I like it. Do you put something on the copper to keep it from oxidizing?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 24, 2015)

Mike - the green is perfect on those. Nice job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice looking Pots Mike !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 24, 2015)

The green and the copper go well together....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 24, 2015)

fredito said:


> The green and cooper is a nice look, I like it. Do you put something on the copper to keep it from oxidizing?



No thur the season when in use it stays pretty good at end season I recommend just hitting it good with green pad give quick wipe alcohol pad ,,, if it oxidizes in off season ,,, just hit with pad shine it right back up


----------



## jbowers (Jan 24, 2015)

Sweet looking calls!


----------



## David Seaba (Jan 25, 2015)

Great looking calls love the color.


----------



## TMAC (Jan 25, 2015)

They sound even better than they look. Nice calls Mike.


----------

